# Ein psychologischer Test



## AMUN (11 März 2011)

*Ein psychologischer Test:*

Ein Mädchen trifft während der Beerdigung ihrer Mutter einen jungen Mann. Sie hatte ihn vorher noch nie gesehen.
Es war Liebe auf den ersten Blick! Er sah genau so aus wie sie sich ihren Traummann immer vorgestellt hatte.
Sie konnte ihre Augen nicht von ihm lassen. Bevor sie ihn aber um seine Telefonnummer fragen konnte, war er verschwunden.
Ein paar Tage später brachte sie ihre Schwester um!

*Frage: Was war ihr Motiv?*

Denkt darüber nach und schaut dann auf die Antwort.































Antwort:

Sie hoffte, dass der Mann wieder zur Beerdigung kommen würde.

*Wer das korrekt beantwortet hat, ist er ein Psychopath!*

Dieser Test wurde von einem berühmten amerikanischen Psychiater benutzt, um herauszufinden ob jemand die Mentalität eines Killers habe. Viele verhaftete Serien-Killer machten diesen Test und beantworteten ihn richtig.

Sollte es Ihnen nicht gelungen sein die richtige Antwort zu finden:

*Herzlichen Glückwunsch!*


----------



## Punisher (11 März 2011)

Shit, soll ich mir jetzt ne Knarre kaufen, nur weil ich diesen Scheißtest richtig beantwortet habe :angry:


----------



## redfive (11 März 2011)

Punisher schrieb:


> Shit, soll ich mir jetzt ne Knarre kaufen, nur weil ich diesen Scheißtest richtig beantwortet habe :angry:



Du hast noch keine?


----------



## tommie3 (11 März 2011)

Amerikanischer Psychiater?
Na ja............


----------



## Buterfly (11 März 2011)

Lol, geile Sache  Naja ich bin nicht drauf gekommen.


----------



## Solitos (11 März 2011)

Hehe, nicht schlecht :thumbup:


----------



## Crash (11 März 2011)

Vor mir braucht also auch niemand Angst haben


----------



## astrosfan (12 März 2011)

Bin ja so harmlos, dachte die Schwester ist mit dem Traummann von der Beerdigung abgehauen - also Eifersucht


----------



## krawutz (12 März 2011)

tommie3 schrieb:


> Amerikanischer Psychiater?
> Na ja............



Ist für mich auch neu. Ich dachte bisher, es gibt nur amerikanische Psychopaten.
Aber mal Ernst beiseite : jetzt wird die hohe Zahl amerikanischer Fehlurteile verständlich.


----------



## bofrost (12 März 2011)

interessanter Test , aber schwierig in richtig einzuordnen
freuen kein Psychopath zu sein oder sich ärgern die Lösung nicht gefunden zu haben


tendiere eher zu letzterem


----------



## Spezi30 (12 März 2011)

es beruhigt mich dass ich die Antwort nicht wusste *g*


----------



## NaNiSch (13 Apr. 2011)

Wäre nie darauf gekommen !!! Cooler Test, aber ob der wirklich Psychopaten entlarvt, Weiß Nicht so recht.


----------



## neman64 (13 Apr. 2011)

Saches gibt es, ist ja nicht zu glauben.


----------

